# Lesco Mini Load Salt Spreader For Sale



## LMR (Oct 27, 2003)

I have a Lesco Mini Load Salt Spreader for Sale. It is approximately 5 years old. I am the second owner and have used it for the last 3 seasons.

It is a low profile, 2" receiver mount. Holds 350 lbs. of salt. 10" steel spinner with a spreading width of 4' to 40'. Variable speed controller included.

Unit is in good shape and works well. Has some minor corosion to metal parts however has been well cared for. Always stored inside and rinsed after use.

This item sells for $1100.00 brand new direct from Lesco.

I will sell this spreader and control box for $600. 

Spreader is located in Pickerington, Ohio (Columbus suburb, convienently off I-70E) Please e-mail me with questions or for more details/pictures. 

Thank You.


----------



## ford 350 (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry to be ignorant but where do I get your e-mail address? I'm in cincinnati and wouldlikely be interested. Does that spread sit on the bumper or is it a hitch mount?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## ford 350 (Oct 24, 2005)

Duh, you'ed think I could read your ad.  The receiver mount is what I'm after, so that's good. Let me know how to get in touch.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## LMR (Oct 27, 2003)

*To get in touch with me*

You can e-mail me at [email protected] Thanks


----------

